# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  مذكرات زوجة اولى .. قصة حقيقية على لسان صاحبتها ..

## ام سعووودي

السلام عليكم 
خواتي عزيزاتي حبيت انقل لكم قصة حقيقية من صاحبة القصه .. والقصة منقوله .. ومب كامله لكن بنزل لكم الاجزاء اللي الحرمة منزلتنها .. فرجاء محد يغلط ويقول ليش ماتنزلينها كامله انا روحي شراتكن اترياها متا تكملها ..

بسم الله نبدا ..

مذكرات .. زوجه.. اولى.. الرياض .. يومياتي .. السعودية..


رنين الهاتف كانت البداية .. فتحت سارة باب منزلها بعد ان اوصلها سائقها الخاص قادمة من معهدها الذي بدأت دراستها فيه منذ عام ونصف لتتعلم الحاسب الآلي بعد موافقة زوجها والتي فرحت بها .. واستغربتها بنفس القت لرفضه الشديد لاكمال دراستها الجامعية..
دخلت المنزل واعطت الخادمة كما من اتلعليمات لتحضير الغداء كالمعتاد لتعود لاكماله بعد ان تغيير ملابسها وتصلي الظهر وصعدت الى غرفة نومها وهي تفكر بزوجها وتصرفاته الغريبه في الفترة الاخيرة وعندما اقتربت من باب غرفتها وهمت باخراج مفتاحها من حقيبتها والذي كان يحمل ميدالية وضعت بها صورة حمد تذكرت مبتسمة تعليقات زميلاتها وهن يتغامزن عندما شاهدن سلسلة مفاتيحها.. صدفة والتي تحمل صورة حمد وتحديدا ابتسام والتنهيدة التي اطلقتها وقالت بصوت مسموع وهن يسرن لقاعة المحاضرات ( الله يرزقنا من نحط صورته على مفاتيحنا)
وبينما هي غارقة بتفكيرها سمعت رنين يشبه رنين هاتف زوجها حمد فاستغربت واسرعت في فتح باب غرفتها واخذت تتبع صوت الرنين حتى تبين لها انه يصدر من جيب الجاكيت الخاص بزوجها والذي قد يكون رماه احمد اثناء تغييره لملابسه قبل ذهابه ..لعمله صباحا.. واسرعت لاخراجه وهي تحدث نفسها (قد تكون هذه الفرصه لاعرف سبب تغير حمد وتصرفاته الغريبه في الفترة الاخيره ولماذا يغلق هاتفه الخاص عندما يدخل المنزل ولما اجد هاتفه المحمول مشغول في اغلب الاوقات حتى في وقت متأخر من الليل ولوقت طويل قد يمتد للساعه وتزيد ولما كذب علي الاسبوع الماضي عندما اتصلت به الساعه العاشرة ليلا ووجدت خطه مشغول وتابعت الاتصال به كل خمس دقائق لانني كنت اريد ان يحضر لنا العشاء قبل رجوعه وصارت الساعه الحادية عشره والثلث ومازال خطه مشغول..مع من ؟ هل هو اتصال عمل كما يدعي دائما قد يكون هذا مادار برأسي لتبرير انشغال هاتفه ليلتها ولكنني تفاجأت بدخوله علي الساعه الثانية عشر ليلا وعندما سألته عن سبب تأخره الى هذا الوقت ادعى انه كان في نادي رياضي فوزنه في ازدياد وهو يحتاج الىاهتمام بصحته حتا انه لم يذكر انه اجرى اي اتصال بل انكر ذلك .. مما زاد شكوكي ومخاوفي نعم هي الآن فرصتي لاعرف السر..

بدأ قلبها بالخفقان واحساسها بالرعب ازداد وشعرت ببرودة اطرافها تزداد وتذكرت باب الغرفة مفتوح فاسرعت لقفله لتضمن عدم دخول احد عليها رغم انها تعرف ان اولادها في مدارسهم ربما خشيت ان سعود حمد من عمله لاخذ هاتفه رجعت خلفها وهي ترتعد كمن بنتظر سماع خبر اليم ارتبكت عندما فتحت هاتف زوجها ترتجف فهذه اول مره تفتش وتبحث بجوال حمد وكانت تشعر بالذنب لذلك فبدات بسجل المكالمات الصادرة .. الواردة.. مكالمات لم يرد عليها كلها ارقام لم يضع لها مسميات والاسماء التي وجدتها في السجل تعرفها وتعرف انهم مرتبطين باعمال مع زوجها فتحت الرسائل المرسله انه فارغ وكانت قد خفت دقات قلبها وشعرت ان شكوكها ليس لها اساس من الصحه كانت تقول في نفسها(ياعمري ياحمد ظلمتك) وفتحت الرسائل الوارده وهي تكاد تجزم انها فارغه لانها تعرف ان زوجها لايعرف بتقنية الجوال الا طريقة الاتصال والرد فقط لم يرد ان يشغل نفسه في تعلم كيفية كتابة الرسائل ولا الرد عليها كم تمنت انه يعرف كتابة الرسائل وارسالها ليرسل لها مسجات حي وغزل او حا فكاهه كازواج خواتها وصديقاتها .دارت هذه الفكره في ثواني اثناء فتحها لصندوق الوارد ويال دهشتها هناك عدة رسائل فيها غزل وحب عادت خفقات قلبها بازدياد حتى شعرت ان كل خلايا جسمها تخفق مثل قلبها نظرت الى عنوان الرساله لايوجد اسم ؟؟ حاولت تقنع نفسها قد يكون احد اصدقائه لكنها لا ترى الا رقم واحد هو مصدر هذه الرسائل.. عادت لتتاكد من المكالمات الصادره والوارده هل للرقم مصدر الرسائل وجود فيها ويالهول دهشتها فعلا هذا الرقم متكرر في المكالمات الصادره والواردة وفي اوقات متأخرة وبمدد طويله ؟؟؟ شعرت برعب وخوف واحست بدمها يغلي وعروقها بدأت تتصبب عرقا رغم برودة الجو الشديدة...

تطايرت تساؤلات بفكرها وعقلها ( ايعقل هذا ايعقل ان يكون حمد يخونها ؟؟ ذلك الحمل الوديع الرجل الصالح ؟؟ الاب المثالي لاااااااه ,, لااااااااااااااا ) تصرخ من اعماقها ..
تصارعت الافكار برأها يجب ان اتأكد اولا ولكن كيف ..؟؟

قفزت لتبحث عن حقيبتها (اين هي اين وضعتها) كانت مرتبكه متوترة وبعد بحث وجدتها بجوارها على السرير تناولتها تبحث عن قلم اي قلم لتسجل الارقام المشبوهه لديها وخاصه ذلك الرقم مصدر الرسائل والتي توحي بانها من انثى .. اخذت القلم وقامت بتسجيل الرقم ثم تناولت هاتفها المحمول لم تمهل عقلها اي مدة للتفكير والاستيعاب.. قد تكون نار الغيرة شعرت تلك اللحظه بشلل تفكيرها وبدأت بتنفيذ الفكرة الجنونية

ضغطت على الرقم وكانها ضغطت على صمامات قلبها واوردته ليتوقف بانتظار المفاجأه وكم تمنت ان تكون نسيا منسيا قبل ان ياتي صوتها بتغنج ..... :هلا ؟؟ الوووووووو الووووووو...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## دلوعة عيالي

كملي القصة  :Frown:

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

كملي متابعين

----------


## bintal3ood

كملي الغاليه

----------


## Maramy

و بعدين  :30:

----------


## isma

و بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :30:

----------


## نور زوجها

بعدييييييييييييين  :Frown:

----------


## الحياة الحره

نتظر بقيه القصه

----------


## Fa.R

> كملي متابعين

----------


## بنت رااك

اكره اسمع عن الخيانات وخصوصا اذا كان الزوج مرتاح اوكي ليش الخيانه يوم انت مرتاح يعني تطور لعمرك الصدعة وعوار الراس 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
ننتظر القصه

----------


## ام فيصل ومحمد

بنات القصة موجودة بالنت بأحد المنتديات من سنة ٢٠٠٧م وعذرا لصاحبة الموضوع

----------


## رومنسية 84

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله 
يا حليلها 
متابعين

----------


## بنت رااك

وين اللقصه ماحصلتها ممكن تحطين الرابط

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

مدري شو الفايده من هالمواضيع !

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

وين باقي القصه

----------


## ام فيصل ومحمد

فديتكن القصة جديمة وهذا رابطها http://www.niswh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17587&page=4

----------


## ام سعووودي

اشكر خواتي اللي شاركن فالموضوع ..والله انا ماقريتها فمنتدى ثاني .. انا صاحبة القصة معايه فالانستقرام وتنزل بارت بارت لقصتها .. وذكرت انه القصه جديمها وانها ماتعيش لحظاتها حاليا ..
وبما انه الخوات لقن التكمله .. خلاص اقروها من الموقع نفس ماقريتها وخلصتها .. لكن فالانستقرام صاحبتها بعدها ماكملتها .. واذا تبون اسمها تضيفونها [email protected]

----------


## سامية22

وينج ووووووووووو

----------


## سامية22

للرفع

----------


## ليندااااا

كملي عقبها بنرد

----------


## ام مصطفى..

اوهو لازم في حد يخرب شتبين انتي شتبين ندري انها موجوده ف منتدى ثاني ماله داعي تحطييين الرابط و تخربين علينااا بياخه والله فيكن عفان يالله

----------


## ام فيصل ومحمد

> اوهو لازم في حد يخرب شتبين انتي شتبين ندري انها موجوده ف منتدى ثاني ماله داعي تحطييين الرابط و تخربين علينااا بياخه والله فيكن عفان يالله


ام مصطفي شكرًا حبيبتي ويزاج الله الف خير وف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله وربي يسعدج دنيا وآخره

----------


## مالتيزرس

يزاج الله الف خير ام محمد وفيصل لاختصارج لنا الوقت يوم حطيتي لنا الرابط ماقصرتي فديتج ورايتج بيضا ..الصرراحة لولاج ماكنت فتحت القصة منها الرابط اللي حطيته ..واستفدت حقيقة من قصة الحرمة اللي فيها عبر وايد ..اقول يزاج الله خير وماعليج من كلام حد ولاتشلي فخاطرج ..

----------


## مالتيزرس

> اوهو لازم في حد يخرب شتبين انتي شتبين ندري انها موجوده ف منتدى ثاني ماله داعي تحطييين الرابط و تخربين علينااا بياخه والله فيكن عفان يالله


اختي أم مصطفى ما أعتقد البنت غلطت لما حطت الرابط بدل ماتتعبين عمرج كل مرة تدخلين وتطلعين من دون نتيجة فأم محمد وفيصل اختصرت لنا الدرب يزاها الله ألف خير. طبعا صاحبة الموضوع ما ألومها لأن مو بايدها القصة ز
وماكان له داعي ردج اتقولين انه فيها بياخة سمحيلي أبد ماعيبني ردج ولأن الحرمة ماغلطت عليج يزاها انه تبا تساعدنا وتختصر لنا السالفة مسكينه .. الله يهديج يارب

----------


## hamoudmam

فتحت الرابط الي طرحته أحد الاخوات و البارحة طول اليوم انشغلت بقراءة القصة دموع و صياح لاني فعلا تأثرت بأحداث القصة و ما شاء الله صاحبة القصة سردتها بأسلوب مأثر و خلتني أنا شخصيا أعيش معاها الاحداث و أتألم معاها لدقة وصفها ....أسلوبها رائع و إبداع و أحداث القصة مأثرة جدا .....
مشكورة صاحبة الموضوع عالطرح و مشكورة الأخت الي حطت رابط القصة ....

----------


## رورو الصغيرة

قصة مؤثرة 

الدنيا ياما فيها الله المستعان

----------


## غرووب 22

عليكم بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَاراً}

----------


## mahhani

> فتحت الرابط الي طرحته أحد الاخوات و البارحة طول اليوم انشغلت بقراءة القصة دموع و صياح لاني فعلا تأثرت بأحداث القصة و ما شاء الله صاحبة القصة سردتها بأسلوب مأثر و خلتني أنا شخصيا أعيش معاها الاحداث و أتألم معاها لدقة وصفها ....أسلوبها رائع و إبداع و أحداث القصة مأثرة جدا .....
> مشكورة صاحبة الموضوع عالطرح و مشكورة الأخت الي حطت رابط القصة ....


نفسسسسي ٬٬ احين ابا اكمل القصة بس المنتدى مايفتح ):

----------


## hamoudmam

> نفسسسسي ٬٬ احين ابا اكمل القصة بس المنتدى مايفتح ):


أنا فتحت الرابط الي نزلته أم فيصل و أم محمد .

----------

